# Did "IAP Wood & Alternative Materials Database"



## phillywood (Dec 18, 2010)

It has been three month since we last closed this chart, I'd like to ask if that materials gathered in this chart was ever useful after all the effort was put into it? And, did you ever wished for it to have more info.s added?
What suggestions you have for its improvement?


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 18, 2010)

I voted Phillip.  Your efforts received a 100% rating after my vote.  Very good.
Charles


----------



## phillywood (Dec 18, 2010)

Charles, thank you for your vote, but did you ever look at the chart or did you find any of that info helpful in your penturning hobby. What would you have liked to see in it that would enhance the info.?


----------



## AKPenTurner (Dec 18, 2010)

Up to this point, I have worked mainly with local materials. They're cheaper and easier to get a hold of. However, as I open up more, and work with more of a variety of materials, the chart really helps with that. To be honest, I haven't looked at it much, but what I have seen has been interesting, informative and helpful.
Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## phillywood (Dec 18, 2010)

AKPenTurner said:


> Up to this point, I have worked mainly with local materials. They're cheaper and easier to get a hold of. However, as I open up more, and work with more of a variety of materials, the chart really helps with that. To be honest, I haven't looked at it much, but what I have seen has been interesting, informative and helpful.
> Thanks for your efforts!


Silas, thank you for your comment. The chart's materials were gather with the help of some of the very experienced turners here and i was just a tool to put them together and journalize them. Just to have a chart that is not full of long statements and something to give quick overview. i am trying to see if there enough interest to reopen the thread and see if members would like to help to move the project forward to help us the new turners to have a better experience with all the variety of the woods or alternative materials that we use in our hobby.
I am glad that you found the info. however short helpful in your turning expereince.


----------



## soligen (Dec 18, 2010)

I used it just the other day to look up a wood.  It wasnt listed, but I am glad for the resource, adn if I feel I know enough after just one pen, i'll submit adn addition.


----------



## Fred (Dec 18, 2010)

Philip ... I have found that any gathering of information is always helpful in one way or another. Many charts have information listing woods in different ways and some are easier to use than others. 

I find that the remarks gathered in your chart concerning the use of various woods by turners here to be quite interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you guys, I hope we can find a way that we can add to it again. I have to work with the management to figure out a simpler way to add to it W/O annoying the majority here. I think we did a good job for a quick reference don't you all think so?


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Dec 18, 2010)

i think it is a nice guide of reference for anybody turning a new material that they might not be familiar with.I think you did a great job.Thanks a lot phillywood for taking the time to put it all together and Happy Holidays to you and your family and all the other great people on this forum.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 19, 2010)

Pen_Turner_297 said:


> i think it is a nice guide of reference for anybody turning a new material that they might not be familiar with.I think you did a great job.Thanks a lot phillywood for taking the time to put it all together and Happy Holidays to you and your family and all the other great people on this forum.


Mark, thanks for the compliment, in reality I didn't do much since at eh time i was very new to this hobby. it was the generosity of the respected members who contributed to it which resulted in creation of the chart. I am looking to gather some info. as for how to improve the information gathering effort so we can move forward with this project. 
Thank you for voting and your interest. Hope we can count on your support.


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 20, 2010)

Phillip, as we have talked on the phone about this a few months ago, you know I thought this chart was a good idea.  I have contributed a couple items myself.  I even looked up information on some of the woods I thought about trying, but I myself had not yet used.  I think for some, it is easier to ask in the forum than to look it up like so many other things.  Me personally, I would rather look it up if it is there.  I think you did a good job gathering and requesting information.  If I can be a source for information for the chart in the future, I would be happy to help as before.

Take it easy!  Oh, and btw, the couple pieces of mesquite I have turned look great!


----------



## phillywood (Dec 20, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> Phillip, as we have talked on the phone about this a few months ago, you know I thought this chart was a good idea. I have contributed a couple items myself. I even looked up information on some of the woods I thought about trying, but I myself had not yet used. I think for some, it is easier to ask in the forum than to look it up like so many other things. Me personally, I would rather look it up if it is there. I think you did a good job gathering and requesting information. If I can be a source for information for the chart in the future, I would be happy to help as before.
> 
> Take it easy! Oh, and btw, the couple pieces of mesquite I have turned look great!


Todd, it's great that you found it helpful. I know you will help and I appreciate that. I hope we can reopen the thread and find a common ground that everyone would be happy to throw in something once in awhile and help to make it grow.
OH, BTW, congrats for your wife getting the interview and I hope she got the job. If you get chance please send me some pi.cs of those mesquite to see how they turned out. I am hoping in week or so I can get back to turning as we are progressing through the physical therapy. I am getting the aches and pain under control and hopefully can hold the tools in my hands w/o hurting.
Happy holidays to you and your family and everyone else who has ever supported or disagreed with my thoughts.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for everyone who took time to read this thread and also voted. Your support of the IAP and the ideas that members form time to time bring to it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 23, 2010)

I am yet waiting to hear about your suggestions for gathering these info.s if you are interested to share them with us. I ahve to be able to show improvement in order to ask Jeff to reopen the thread and a better way of asking for members participations. So, your input is very important, please.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 24, 2010)

Phillip,

I work with alot of exotic material. I usually do my own research both on and off IAP. Having one opinion per material piece as in the chart does not do that material any good, weather it be a positive or negative review. Most all turners learn from experience there is no substitute, no matter how detailed and photographed, to acutally turning the wood, metal, man-made material or horn. You might want to concentrate more on actually turning material than gathering information. Just my two cents. I voted.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 24, 2010)

Stick Rounder said:


> Phillip,
> 
> I work with alot of exotic material. I usually do my own research both on and off IAP. Having one opinion per material piece as in the chart does not do that material any good, weather it be a positive or negative review. Most all turners learn from experience there is no substitute, no matter how detailed and photographed, to actually turning the wood, metal, man-made material or horn. You might want to concentrate more on actually turning material than gathering information. Just my two cents. I voted.


 
Doug, I respect your opinion. that's what i set out to gather other peoples experience. You remember what I told you at the last meeting about why I haven't turned more pens yet, since my neck has been causing so much pain that I can not hold tools or any object with pressure more than few min.. Trust me 2011 would be better year for me as for turning. And, this project is not all that I do. Plus there is no way that i can do this by myself,since it would take many years to turn that many woods and other materials.
I was just wanting to see if we can reopen the thread and have members contribute, not for me to put in 24/7 time on it. I can not.


----------

